# Dogs on couches and beds



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

I keep seeing pics of your beautiful dogs on your beds or couches and was wondering if you allowed them to do this as pups right from the start or if this was later on, when they got older ?

I was under the impression that allowing a dog to share the bed/couch made them feel like the alpha in the home or as an equal and this would lead to behavioral issues.

Was I misinformed ? 
I swear every one always told me this !


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

We let ours on the bed/furniture as soon as she could jump up on them! Granted, she is only 7 1/2 months old, but training is going VERY well and I personally (although I am NO expert) do not believe in the "alpha" idealism.

Just my opinion!!


----------



## tessthebear (Dec 11, 2011)

I allow my dog on the couch only if he earns the privilege of doing so. So beforehand I'll ask for a couple of basic commands like 'sit' or 'down' and a harder command like 'high five' or 'speak'. The praise and reward is being allowed on the couch. I'll also make sure he responds immediately when I ask him to get of it. If he doesn't I'll attach a lead and he'll not be allowed back on the couch for a while - he seems to get the message! 

He can never sit still though, always needs something to chew like an antler or rawhide.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think it depends on the dog's personality and alpha traits, and your own personality and alpha traits. Some people are natural alpha's and the dogs instinctively respect this. I never had an issue with my dogs on the couch or the bed. Keeta will get off as soon as I ask - I just have to look at her, or make the slightest hand signal, and she obeys. Gryff is the youngest, and very sensitive to "good" order in the house, and is careful to not do anything that may seem to be a challenge to my authority. So most of the time he does not get up on the sofa, and only get up on the bed when it's bedtime. 

In other pack dynamics, you may have owners that have to work harder at being the pack leader, and have dogs that are not as clear about leadership roles around them, either because the owners are uncomfortable in their own alpha role, or sending mixed signals, or the dogs are of a more dominant type personality and need clearer, stronger, more consistent rules and signals. In such a household, there may be reason to not allow pets up on the furniture. 

For most people though, allowing dogs up on the furniture is just a matter of preference.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner's not allowed on the couch! 









Yeah, okay, who am I kidding?
I never bought into the whole "letting him on the couch makes him think he's the boss" thing. *I* let him on the couch and if *I* tell him to get off, he gets off. 
I don't understand how letting a dog on the couch makes him think he's the alpha.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Yup, my dogs have always been on the couch and bed from the first day I bring them home.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I let my dog on the couch as soon as she was interested in getting up there. But she has never tried to get on the bed. And at my boyfriends house, she never gets on the couch. At night when we go to bed...she will sleep in his recliner part of the night and the other part of the night she sleeps at the foot of the bed on the floor or on her own bed. 

And at my place at night she will usually sleep at the foot of my bed on the floor on her blankie or in the family room on the couch or my recliner. She has never shown any "alpha" characteristics with us.


----------



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

Bentleys allowed on the couch and has been from day one. 

He can be on the couch but he does have some rules. If we tell him to get off and he doesnt, we make him get off and hes not allowed back on until we invite him back up. 

He is pretty good about it though, all I usually have to do is say "off" and he'll go find another spot to sleep.

This is usually how I find him every morning


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My dogs were allowed on the bed and couches since day 1. The only dogs NOT allowed on the bed were foster dogs whose owners had allowed them to believe the dogs were in charge. With those dogs I had a "reprogramming" period where they got no privileges whatsoever, including bed/couch privileges. *I* am the alpha bitch of my home, no matter who sleeps on the couch or bed.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I only allow my dogs to be on the bed/couches when I invite them to come up. And they have to get down when I tell them to as well.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I was going to say, "my dog isn't allowed on the couch" and then post this picture. 










Does she look like she is worried about getting in trouble for being on the couch.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Allowing your dog on the couch will not make it 'alpha'... not training, having no rules/structure contribute to poorly behaved dogs (I still wouldn't call them 'alpha' dogs... more so, just rude, inappropriately behaved dogs)

Anyway, my pack (+the foster)


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

like Castlemaid said it depends on the dogs personality and the owners. some dogs will take advantage and start guarding the couch/bed and then you have a problem. some dogs are fine with couches/beds and listen to their owners . 

mine are allowed on the furniture but they had to earn that right, any sign of guarding and they would be banned from the furniture permanently.

Sadie earned her right to the couch after a few months of living with me.










Rufus earned his privileges once he turned 6 months old


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I love seeing other dogs on couches/beds. They always look so comfy and relaxed.


----------



## maureen_mickel (Jul 17, 2011)

starburst said:


> I keep seeing pics of your beautiful dogs on your beds or couches and was wondering if you allowed them to do this as pups right from the start or if this was later on, when they got older ?
> 
> I was under the impression that allowing a dog to share the bed/couch made them feel like the alpha in the home or as an equal and this would lead to behavioral issues.
> 
> ...


The alpha theory and dominence theory has been totally debunked by scientists. Take a look at this article, and a recommended read:

Debunking the Dominance Myth | Pet Behavior Consulting
Debunking the Dominance Myth|canineguardiansforlife.com

An wonderful book goes deeply into detail and backs up everything in it with evidence:

Dog sense by john bradshaw

IO dont let my dog on coaches ormy bed unless i say so. It just keeps consistant rules around  nothing wrong with rules!


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm so confused... who else would go on the couches? Isn't that what they are for, the dogs & cats? 

I gotta go have a talk with the critters... I ain't sitting on the floor to watch tv NO MORE!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've always allowed my dogs on the bed and sofa
and there's never been a problem. when it comes to
alpha, who open doors and holds them open, who's given
there food several times a day, who rides in the back seat of the car,
who picks up the poop, who towels who off, who gets the treat,
who's toys are laying around the house and yard, umm.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Both Angus and Freyja have slept in beds from the day they were brought home. I started Freyja off with a "puppy nest" which included puppy pads and clothing I was ready to throw away. After I knew she would not have any accidents, she was allowed to choose her place on the bed. When DH and I moved in together both dogs were forced to go to doggy beds, as my full sized mattress couldn't hold us all. They are not allowed on the couches unless we invite them. Freyja has claimed one of my saucer chairs as "hers" though, Angus is too big and clumsy to get into the other chair. Yet she understands that even though it is "her chair", I can claim it at any moment. I don't think letting them on the bed/couch leads to problems, but if you see a problem developing then it should be corrected.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i've always allowed my dogs on the bed and sofa
> and there's never been a problem. when it comes to
> alpha, who open doors and holds them open, who's given
> there food several times a day, who rides in the back seat of the car,
> ...


I agree on the "picks up the poop". I can't help but to feel like their slave when I do that. Doesn't help that the cat makes it a point to sit above me and watch when I clean her litterbox. HAHA.


----------



## robfromga (May 10, 2012)

I don't buy into the alpha-dom theory, as far as couches or bed. We allow all the dogs on the bed, but no playing or toys, just calm lazy behavior. The floor is for playing. The couch is off limits only because we want it clean.

A dog taking your place in bed is going to exhibit other dom-alpha behaviors, indicating a larger problem.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I've brought each puppy into my bed from the beginning. I don't care if they get on the couch to lay down, but no rough-housing. Playing is for the floor or outside, NOT on my furniture. I've never had any of mine challenge me over the bed, so unless that was an issue, I don't care. If I want to sit down, they must move. If guests are over, no couch. 

When the Shiba sleeps with me instead of the bf, she's spooning under the covers. Bailey is often under the bed, but likes to hop up on the bed in the middle of the night. What can I say, I like sleeping with dogs. :rofl:


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

My dog is part of my family. He is always on the furniture. I love to cuddle with him on the couch and on the bed. Of course, he has to have permission (which as long as he sits first he pretty much always has) and he knows he has to get off when I ask him to! 

My couch puppies!

















And on the bed...


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> I only allow my dogs to be on the bed/couches when I invite them to come up. And they have to get down when I tell them to as well.


 
Same here 

The cat is allowed on all couches/beds, but the dogs are invite only. And only one sleeps in the bed with me.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Zero is allowed up when he is calm. otherwise he uses it as a launching pad to jump on the other dogs. But then they were puppies i never let them up. only when they were older and i gave them permission..


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Echo's allowed on the bed...when hubby's not home  I think he'd divorce me if he knew, muahaha. When he was away for a while Echo was "little spoon" every night. He's only allowed up on invitation, and must get down immediately when I say. I'd let him up on the couches but they're leather, were wicked expensive, and I just don't want to deal with scratches/etc.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta is allowed on our beds and basement sofa, but she didn't have the privilege until after she could be trusted not to chew anything. The living room sofa is off limits.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hmmm, no dogs on furniture here.

Arwen and a rare photo of Frodo:









The old couch, Arwen and Dubya:











They like chairs too:









Whose bed?:










The new couch, yeah its leather, cost $800 on sale, and it was a bonus it being distressed leather::









This is actually Babs/Jenna's chair, but Ninja was in it here:


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Tank is not allowed on the bed or couch when I'm home...When wife is home alone, it's a different story, she can't say no to him. I can't stand dog hair in the bed or on the couch, must be why I vacuum every morning while he's eating breakfast


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We originally did not allow Joey on any of the couches or beds.

However, on the way upstairs to sleep, we've recently let him jump on the twin bed in the spare room that faces the back yard. He loves the height and looking out the window. The room is rarely used, so it's not an issue with us.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Zeeva is in no way an alpha. I've recently let my dogs into my home (used to be outdoor only) and have had to deal with the sofas and couches issue. i give in and allow my dogs on both BUT only if invite them first. two simple pats on the couch or the bed and they are allowed on. if they go on without my invitation, i take all 70 pounds of Zeeva or 50 pounds of Smokey off...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cujo lives with Mom and Dad. 

He is not allowed on the furniture. 

But his life is just fine, without being on the furniture. 

Mom has a rug by her couch where he sleeps. 

He has a carpeted landing almost all the way upstairs, that gives him oversight to all the goings on, upstairs, downstairs, over my mom's study, clear view to the front door, and a window over the drive way. That is where he hangs out most of the time. 

When he is lazy he just sleeps on the floor by the steps. 

If he has to pee, he sleeps next to where my dad sits at his computer, so my dad will trip over him when he gets up, and remember to let him out.

When he is foul he has to sit on the rags in the back hallway. 

He is more dominant than any of my dogs that can sit on the furniture or beds, but he is not unmanageable in any way.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Dia is NOT allowed on park benches








Not allowed on the bed








not allowed in the car








And especially not on the couch










hehe, who am i kidding, that dog owns me!


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

awwwwww, thanks to everyone for those adorable pics, I loved every single last one of them !
See, when I get my dog I totally picture snuggling with it on the couch but my DH won't allow it because they are REALLY pale lol.
Maybe I;ll win in the bed war lol.
I just find a dog in a bed or a couch to look just so comfortable and adorable .
Everything I had read up until now had been that , "no" dogs who go on beds or couches get the alpha complex and can't know the difference between yes on the bed and no on the couch etc.

Maybe they don't get enough credit !


----------



## wbmills (Jun 12, 2012)

When Rue was a young dog of about 8 months he used to jump up on the couch with me. I thought nothing of it until he started trying to climb up on my shoulders while I was on the couch. That was before I knew anything about dog behaviour. Once I learned the importance of height to a dog (top dog is in charge) I educated myself a bit and began to take the dominate roll in the pack. After that, he has not given me any issues for the last 13 years. He sits with me and sleeps with me and when I want to change sheets on the bed I tell him to get off and he knows to stay off until I tell him it is OK to get back on. Its all in the training.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

When you don't have a pillow handy, just use your front leg! 









But daddy makes the best pillow!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter is allowed on the couch. He gets off when I tell him to, but I rarely do. Hunter is only allowed on my bed when I call him up, and happily gets off when I tell him to. He has a big comfy bed right beside our bed, so he isn't losing much.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

starburst said:


> .....*Everything I had read up until now* had been that , "no" dogs who go on beds or couches get the alpha complex and can't know the difference between yes on the bed and no on the couch etc....


That is said A LOT! It was said one of our first night's of Obedience class. I really liked that trainer and I think this was the only thing she said that I just didn't agree with.

I do think it all has to do with control - if you don't want the dog wherever, you tell him to get down and he can't fuss. If he does, he loses the privilege. Simple enough!

And no, absolutely not, no animals on my couch!!!!!  The hardest part here is who would I kick off if I wanted to sit down, haha.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Zeeva on a couch. She finds it uncomfortable, I think. She isn't used to it...


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

I love this thread!
There's no question in my home that I am Alpha, & I let my dogs on the couch & my bed. They had their own couch as well, when I was in a bigger house.
They will move when I tell them to. 
I love having them cuddle on the couch with me while I'm watching movies, or use my leg for a pillow when we're sleeping.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

On the couch on the other dog

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

On the couch together

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

She does go and sleep in the bed...sometimes!!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

The GSD has to have her pillow..
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

All of them on the bed... I'm allowed a small corner
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

On the bed sleeping on the other dog...they try to make room for me
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif

All three are close, but the GSD and the Golden are always together. They are allowed anywhere that I am....but if I tell them to move they do


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL! I think this became a picture thread.

We didn't allow her to get on the couch or bed until she was about 6 months. Eventually, I gave in to that cute face but she doesn't like to be smothered. If we're both on the bed, she'd prefer her own.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I was a sucker and let him on the couch when he was a puppy.. then changed my mind.. now he only goes on things when I call him up there or he thinks no one is using said couch/bed.... as you can see he gets quite comfy...


----------

